# tthe lead ban is starting "LETS STOP IT"



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

MORE use of "unfounded fears" driving policy rather than sound science and FACTS........IMO


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I think there's more of a chance for a person to get lead poisoning in the big cities than from any meat from game animals. 

It's just another BS vegan/anti tactic to say meat and hunting is bad at the same time.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually this is the same scare tactic they use over and over again. It works very well in public. Once someone claims it is a health issue without all the facts it does not matter. All the activist show up to claim hunting is the cause of it all.

The real deal is that they the antis have failed to take us on directly, so they are using the endgame. The scare is simple Someone found lead, but no one can really say from where, Water, soil or bullets. So they run with that since it was donated my hunters. They use lead too shoot, okay thats a good idea and now all the good they have done in donating meat too the needy goes away. Again trying too make the hunter the bad guy.

Then the lead game it kills condors ,Right ? Now it is our Deer, Elk
http://www.shelbyvilledailyunion.com/features/cnhinsoutdoors_story_093160135.html
So now we move too venison and food banks and keep the scare going. Another way too make hunters the bad guys. http://http://home.netcom.com/~symbios/condorlead.html
We got them pass anti lead laws for that.
They cannot have us doing any good since it does not help them.

So watch your backs and get tested for lead too prove that hunting is not the source for lead in this country. I have had my son tested because of a stupid scare on toys and he was found with no lead in his system and we eat venison 3 of days a week. Hmmmmmmmm I have too wonder how all that lead got into the donated meat. I have none in mine. Oh yes I hunt also with a gun. Go figure.
http://community.cnhi.com/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=935104&f=619103611&m=6371023431&r=6371023431#6371023431


----------



## sullyxlh (Feb 9, 2006)

It's more about banning guns and bullets are the starting point,
You don't see these bast*rds worried about all the lead from jigs that are snagged on the bottoms of our lakes and rivers.....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*actually*



sullyxlh said:


> It's more about banning guns and bullets are the starting point,
> You don't see these bast*rds worried about all the lead from jigs that are snagged on the bottoms of our lakes and rivers.....


They have been pushing the lead fishing weight ban.

There are a few good reads in Outdoor News if you get your hands on it on the venison and lead incident. One staff writter sounds like he's given up and agrees with the lead ban.

I haven't heard a damn thing about banning all them wheel balance weights though.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

we need to stick to gather and get these ammo company and gun company to stand beside us. the ammo company realy dont care if there is a lead ban it will drive up the price of bullets. look at shotgun shells. there was no proff that bird got lead posin from lead shot. they could got lead posin from anything but they blamd shot and hunters. now shot gun shells coast you $10-$20 a box. who losses us. the reason why they was able to do it because we did not stick togather. now in this room i bet there are some of us who saying he think lead bullets is bad for the wildlife. insted of not using them they will stand for the ban


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

The lead ban is starting again and with obama in office and with the democrate house and sent it could happen. We need to fight to stop it or we will be paying 3 time as much for bullets. It not like lead has went up already


----------

